# water question deoinized water vs distilled water



## jaysix79

whats the difference between deoinized water and distilled water.. which one is better


----------



## Pasfur

I am not overly experienced with this, but I believe the 2 terms simply refer to the process by which contaminants are removed. At the end of the day, you are looking at what percentage of contaminants the system claims to remove, and this will be based on quality and design of the unit.

Someone please correct me on this if necessary.


----------



## jaysix79

what is better distilled water or deoinized water?


----------



## wake49

The end result is almost the same between the two. I assume that by distillation, you are referring to _steam_ distillation. I don't know of another method.

Here is what the idea is: Steam distillation is the process by which water is heated to the point of making steam. The steam rises to a point that is cooler, where it turns back into water. Since its steam, only the water and none of the contaminants rise and travel down to the collection area.









In Reverse Osmosis/DeIonization the water is passed through a series of filters, than a type of membrane, than another filter to remove remaiming ions. In a nutshell, the membrane allows water to pass through while other particulates (too large to pass through the mambrane) stay behind. It's the same theory we studied in Earth Science in high school.









The general rule is that it is less expensive and more time efficient to do RO/Di. Imagine having to steam water every time you needed water. You would be steaming hundreds of gallons a month!

Are you using Wal-Mart water? I used this for a few years and had no problems with it. I used both the Reverse Osmosis water (drinking water) and the Steam Distillation water (distilled water). Never had a problem with either.


----------



## stephanieleah

I would recommend against using distilled water in your tank as it has no buffering capacity and may be susceptible to high pH fluctuations.

I do not know about de-ionized water. But if it is meant to remove minerals, I would not use that either. 

Filtered water is usually okay, though.

I'm assuming your asking so that you can use it for you aquarium?


----------



## aquastore

*distilled water is without mineral composition, i dont think it is good for fish*


----------



## wake49

stephanieleah said:


> I would recommend against using distilled water in your tank as it has no buffering capacity and may be susceptible to high pH fluctuations.
> 
> I do not know about de-ionized water. But if it is meant to remove minerals, I would not use that either.
> 
> Filtered water is usually okay, though.
> 
> I'm assuming your asking so that you can use it for you aquarium?


I am not sure if you are aware that this is in the saltwater section. Most tap waters contain contaminants harmful to marine aquaria. The buffering capacity of saltwater comes from the bicarbonate and carbonate ions in the salt mix itself, and from the dosing of Alkalinity and Calcium. There is actually no need for the minerals that are in tap water, as tap water can also have residue copper from the pipes (especially harmful in reef aquaria).


----------



## stephanieleah

wake49 said:


> I am not sure if you are aware that this is in the saltwater section. Most tap waters contain contaminants harmful to marine aquaria. The buffering capacity of saltwater comes from the bicarbonate and carbonate ions in the salt mix itself, and from the dosing of Alkalinity and Calcium. There is actually no need for the minerals that are in tap water, as tap water can also have residue copper from the pipes (especially harmful in reef aquaria).


oh DUH pardon me! I've done that before you'd think i'd learn! [blush]

I'll stay on the side where I belong next time : )


----------



## dan3321

I always use ro filtered water.


----------



## wake49

stephanieleah said:


> oh DUH pardon me! I've done that before you'd think i'd learn! [blush]
> 
> I'll stay on the side where I belong next time : )


It's alright, we'll forgive you this time...lol:lol:


----------



## jaysix79

what about those filter water that you can get from the store.. where you put coin and bring your own container to bring them home.. how about those?


----------



## wake49

jaysix79 said:


> what about those filter water that you can get from the store.. where you put coin and bring your own container to bring them home.. how about those?


Do you have a TDS (total dissolved solids) meter? If you do, you can test that water and see how pure it is. The purest water would have 0 pp(i think thousand), and acceptable would be like 20 ppt. Also test it for phosphate, nitrate and ammonia.


----------



## briang

stephanieleah said:


> oh DUH pardon me! I've done that before you'd think i'd learn! [blush]
> 
> I'll stay on the side where I belong next time : )


LOL!! It was nice for you to visit though :-D


----------



## onefish2fish

i have heard of distilled water being stored in copper tanks? i dont know how much truth that holds but for the price of buying it again and again your best bet is investing in an RO/DI unit that you can make your own water right from home. if your planning on being in this hobby for long term then i personally feel a RO/DI and TDS meter are a must as buying by the gallon will get to expensive.


----------

